# Airless Sprayer for Fine Finishes



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

I'm looking for an *airless sprayer that's small, lightweight and portable for really fine finishes (both water based and lacquers).* I'd appreciate your input. Thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A graco 395 Air Assisted Airless is suppose to be nice. I have no experience with it and going off my own experience I would recommend something like a graco 390 or 395 with a fine finish tip. I run bigger spray rigs but small and light weight were part of the question.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

The 395 AAA is anything but light weight - but it is a great machine. Maybe a smaller unit like the 290, or as work suggests; a 390/395 with a fine finish tip. 

Not sure what kind of waterbased your referring to but a 4 stage turbine hvlp would work also for fine finishes. It all depends on what kind of production you expect from it and how 'easy to use' you need it to be.


----------



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

*airless sprayer for fine finishes*

I'm not big on spraying but more work seems to come my way where its required. I own a Binks system (conventional cup gun assembly - external mix), but its way too slow so I'm looking for something way faster but not something heavy with acres of hose to get tangled in. I've currently got 2 wall units to finish - one requires a fine painted finish (water based). I'm going to use Cloverdale paint (my favorite of all the brands I've used over the years - their Waterborne product specifically. The other job will be applying a clear coat (lacquer) on maple. 
Thanks for your Input,
Rena





Rcon said:


> The 395 AAA is anything but light weight - but it is a great machine. Maybe a smaller unit like the 290, or as work suggests; a 390/395 with a fine finish tip.
> 
> Not sure what kind of waterbased your referring to but a 4 stage turbine hvlp would work also for fine finishes. It all depends on what kind of production you expect from it and how 'easy to use' you need it to be.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Titan 440i are good machines. They have the quick change packing system wich makes it easy and inexpensive to change. 

The graco is good machine too. I have owned a few 190es for light work spraying wich are great.


----------



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

*Titan vs Graco*

Of the 2 (Titan 440i vs Graco) which one do you recommend?
Thanks, Rena




optimal said:


> Titan 440i are good machines. They have the quick change packing system wich makes it easy and inexpensive to change.
> 
> The graco is good machine too. I have owned a few 190es for light work spraying wich are great.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rena said:


> Of the 2 (Titan 440i vs Graco) which one do you recommend?
> Thanks, Rena


This is kind of a Purdy or Wooster question. 
Myself I am a Graco guy. I find them to be dependable and easy to work on. Titan are often a little bit cheaper on the wallet though. My take on it is Titan, Wagner, Spraytech (all the same company) try real hard to be second to graco. 
Both will be willing to work hard for you and both if taken care of will provide you with many years of service.


----------



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

Mmm...Purdy vs Wooster ...I see what you're saying. I only use Purdy 3" synthetic angle brushes with the extra long bristles whenever I can. Getting back to airless sprayers ...I didn't realize that Titan, Wagner and Spraytech were all the same company. Thanks for the information. Rena
***********





Workaholic said:


> This is kind of a Purdy or Wooster question.
> Myself I am a Graco guy. I find them to be dependable and easy to work on. Titan are often a little bit cheaper on the wallet though. My take on it is Titan, Wagner, Spraytech (all the same company) try real hard to be second to graco.
> Both will be willing to work hard for you and both if taken care of will provide you with many years of service.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Rena said:


> Of the 2 (Titan 440i vs Graco) which one do you recommend?
> Thanks, Rena


Get both so this way you can test it yourself!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been using the Titan 440i for ages... Had a Graco 395 once....

I do use the Graco FFT's (Fine Finish Tips). Titan FFT's suck...

I just finished a job a couple weeks ago, sprayed a latex finish on new paint grade wood cabinets. Turned out spectacular! The HO actually said they looked far better than something manufactured (having observed their friends cabinets)...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

We are currently testing the Graco Tradeworks 150 which is sold for $299 at SW and as a small use pump but we are trying to break it to see really what this little pump can do. It's 16 lbs vs 46 lbs for a 395. 
I can tell you the finish with a FF tip is exactly like as if I used a 395.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Rena said:


> Of the 2 (Titan 440i vs Graco) which one do you recommend?
> Thanks, Rena


The Titan 440 Impact has features the Graco does not. 

Both have 7/8 hp motor
Both have max tip 0.23
Both have max gpm .54
Both have max psi 3300
The Titan weighs 35lbs the Graco weighs 61lbs (both on stand)
Titan has a digital display.
Both have easy out large manifold filter
Both have a way to (unstuck) inlet valves, the Titan uses a button and the Graco uses a hammer.
Titan has an auto oiler feature that allows you to press a button to get oil to the packings
Titan has a Lifetime motor warranty, Graco does not. (Apparently Graco does) Thanks for the correction Sean


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> The Titan 440 Impact has features the Graco does not.
> 
> Both have 7/8 hp motor
> Both have max tip 0.23
> ...


Actually the graco has a lifetime motor warranty and a lifetime drivetrain warranty. 
http://store.spraymallstore.com/grul395elaip.html
That weight is wrong too. the 395 on a stand is 42lbs.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would not be real excited about spraying lacquer and acrylic through the same airless. Cleaning would be a pain.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Actually the graco has a lifetime motor warranty and a lifetime drivetrain warranty.
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/grul395elaip.html
> That weight is wrong too. the 395 on a stand is 42lbs.


I see that... when did that go into effect? You'll never guess who recently told me graco did not have the lifetime motor warranty. Are you sure on that 42 lbs because the site says 42/19 stand and the photo shows (stand unit shown).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I see that... when did that go into effect? You'll never guess who recently told me graco did not have the lifetime motor warranty. Are you sure on that 42 lbs because the site says 42/19 stand and the photo shows (stand unit shown).


Pretty sure. The 42 is lbs and the 19 is the kg's 
I don't have a 395 any more but I know that they are less than 50 lbs. 
Must of been a graco man that misspoke.


----------



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

*Going with the Titan and Graco tips*

*Wow, thanks for all the specs! * I've decided to buy the Titan 440i but go with the Graco tips as they sound like they'll give me a better finish. I appreciate all the information you've all shared with me!
Regards, Rena




jack pauhl said:


> The Titan 440 Impact has features the Graco does not.
> 
> Both have 7/8 hp motor
> Both have max tip 0.23
> ...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Pretty sure. The 42 is lbs and the 19 is the kg's
> I don't have a 395 any more but I know that they are less than 50 lbs.
> Must of been a graco man that misspoke.


I bet you are right. I just weighed my STX its 36 lbs roughly on a stand.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rena said:


> *Wow, thanks for all the specs! *I've decided to buy the Titan 440i but go with the Graco tips as they sound like they'll give me a better finish. I appreciate all the information you've all shared with me!
> Regards, Rena


Nice choice.:thumbsup: If you take care of it it should serve you for many years to come. I prefer the graco tips too. 
If you find yourself switching from oil to waterbase a lot a second rig for one dedicated product will serve you well too. 


jack pauhl said:


> I bet you are right. I just weighed my STX its 36 lbs roughly on a stand.


You saved me from going and getting the 390 out of the garage and putting it on the scale.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Actually the graco has a lifetime motor warranty and a lifetime drivetrain warranty.
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/grul395elaip.html
> That weight is wrong too. the 395 on a stand is 42lbs.


Yep Graco has a lifetime warranty, TILL somehting goes wrong with it, than Graco don't know you


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yep Graco has a lifetime warranty, TILL somehting goes wrong with it, than Graco don't know you


I know your story but I have been using them for a long time without incident.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I primarily only push latex through my 440i, but there is an occasion that will need an oil primer (old, old interior that uses oil furnace and leaves a black haze on everything...). When I use an oil, I be sure to pump thinner through the pump first before I pump the product. When all said and done, the product will have been chased with thinner and then some good hot (if available) water. Making sure all filters are clean is highly recommended before you resume with latex.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

OIl and latex is easier to switch between than latex and lacquer.

Any residual latex in the lines or pump would be melted by the lacquer solvent and could come out when you are trying to lay down a nice, clear coat of lacquer on a cabinet.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I know your story but I have been using them for a long time without incident.


I know Work, and I thought about this post since I wrote it. I still like Graco, and will buy another, cause they are GOOD sprayers. I just won't expect any help from them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know Work, and I thought about this post since I wrote it. I still like Graco, and will buy another, cause they are GOOD sprayers. I just won't expect any help from them.


You thought about a post after you submitted it???  What the heck does that feel like?? :jester:
J/K. Your situation would be the turning point for most people. It is one of those things that you have to experience and I want to tell myself it is a fluke.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You thought about a post after you submitted it???  What the heck does that feel like?? :jester:
> J/K. Your situation would be the turning point for most people. It is one of those things that you have to experience and I want to tell myself it is a fluke.


I agree Work,,, But It still is the only rig I know that will do what i want. Is it perfect?? no. However, it still does the job. 

Therefore,,, I guess Graco had it nailed,,, even if they won't fix a screw up... LOL.

And what can I say,, I'm still buying Graco tips and guns,,, you guys just won't let me buy anythibng else,,,, heehee


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I agree Work,,, But It still is the only rig I know that will do what i want. Is it perfect?? no. However, it still does the job.
> 
> Therefore,,, I guess Graco had it nailed,,, even if they won't fix a screw up... LOL.
> 
> And what can I say,, I'm still buying Graco tips and guns,,, you guys just won't let me buy anythibng else,,,, heehee


Graco, the industry leader IMO.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Graco, the industry leader IMO.


Agreed


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Graco, the industry leader IMO.


Hmmmm, I would say Airlessco was, then Graco bought them :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Hmmmm, I would say Airlessco was, then Graco bought them :jester:


Gobble Gobble. 


I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Gobble Gobble.
> 
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.


Am I that predictable.......:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Am I that predictable.......:whistling2:


No, but I know you really like those older Airlessco rigs and BM paints.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> No, but I know you really like those older Airlessco rigs and BM paints.


Not true, I like the new ones too :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not true, I like the new ones too :thumbsup:


But do really like them?
lol J/k


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Personly I HATE to mix product between pumps. Clear lac or oil varnish with the right stain. Water born I would use a latex pump clean up with a waterborn hose. I keep just 25' on my lac pump. Have a boat load of free FF tips from Graco But when I run out I plan on moving to http://www.tritechindustries.com/ I have had good luck with therer tips. At lease theirs don't leak on me like Gracos do.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I would not be real excited about spraying lacquer and acrylic through the same airless. Cleaning would be a pain.


 
I have two seperate lines i use.
1 for acrylics and 1 for oil based products.

Always an option if you wish.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Have a boat load of free FF tips from Graco But when I run out I plan on moving to http://www.tritechindustries.com/ I have had good luck with therer tips. At lease theirs don't leak on me like Gracos do.


I dont think its the tip itself leaking, probably the seal in the tip guard. Buy extras, and keep the ones you get when you buy a tip. Change when leaking starts. :thumbsup:


----------

